# Chil Sound gesucht



## Gamer090 (30. August 2016)

Hi zusammen

Bin auf der Suche nach chilligem Sound, eher leise Töne und einfach gut zum abschalten, momentan höre ich Tracey Chattaway, hat jemand Empfehlungen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Red-Hood (30. August 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux3u31SAeEM

Da kann ich sehr gut abschalten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2016)

Das Album "Weltreise" von "Schiller" geht für mich ganz gut, zu solchen Zwecken.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. August 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Da kann ich sehr gut abschalten.


Geht so  



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das Album "Weltreise" von "Schiller" geht für mich ganz gut, zu solchen Zwecken.



Habe es mir mal kurz auf YT angehört und trifft meinen Geschmack irgendwie gar nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2016)

Nouvelle Vague ist auch was feines. Aber ist eben auch alles Geschmackssache


----------



## Gamer090 (30. August 2016)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Nouvelle Vague ist auch was feines. Aber ist eben auch alles Geschmackssache



Gefällt mir ist nicht schlecht


----------



## Duvar (30. August 2016)

The most beautiful rendition of Ave Maria I've ever heard - YouTube


----------



## Gamer090 (30. August 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> The most beautiful rendition of Ave Maria I've ever heard - YouTube



Bin echt kein Opernfan  Klassik geht zum teil auch aber Open gar nicht, mag den Gesang nicht.


----------



## claster17 (30. August 2016)

Ich finde vieles von A Himitsu sehr angenehm:
Playlist: A Himitsu - YouTube

Oder eine weitere kleine Auswahl auf Argofox:
Playlist: Royalty Free Chill Out Music - YouTube
Meizong - Salt Mines [Creative Commons] - YouTube
Valesco - Stay With Me [Royalty Free Music] - YouTube

Hier etwas anderes:
yoshihisa nagao - delightful doomsday - YouTube


----------



## Gamer090 (30. August 2016)

Genau sowas habe ich gesucht


----------



## T'PAU (31. August 2016)

Ich höre Ryan Farish ganz gern (einiges über deutsches YT nicht abspielbar!).


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E9JcHOcqMVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder einfach mal bei You Tube "Chill out Music" eingeben... das gibt es echt viel.


----------

